# Como vuelvo un amplificador de un solo canal, en estereo?



## darkpipe (Oct 5, 2008)

Como hago esto tengo un plano de un amplificador pero es de un solo canal necesito convertirlo a estereo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2008)

basicamente es imposible.

solo puedes duplicar o multiplicar muchas veces esa señal, puedes filtrarla por distintas frecuencias pero no volver el monoaural en stereo.

no se consigue nunca.

saludos.


----------



## darkpipe (Oct 5, 2008)

Pero no se puede dividir la señal en dos?


----------



## maton00 (Oct 5, 2008)

si pero sale de menor calidad (antes del amplificador)usa un mc1310p


----------



## darkpipe (Oct 5, 2008)

este es el amplificador el profesor me dijo que se podia volver estereo, que haciendo dos iguales y uniendolas pero no entiendo muy bien


----------



## leop4 (Oct 5, 2008)

que potencia tiene? 
quisas esto te ayude 
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/amplificadorfi7.htm


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 5, 2008)

Lo que tu profesor ha querido decir es que construyas dos amplificador iguales y los unas alimentandolos por una fuente comun y una masa comun , como sabemos el termino estereo implica tener dos canales separados , uno para el canal izquierdo y el otro para el canal derecho , ambos reciben distintas entradas en una reproducciòn estereo , en la grabaciòn el ingeniero de sonido de "panear" es decir un peso distinto a cada instrumento tal como se sentiria en un concierto real , ambos canales remarcan algunos instrumentos y minimizan otros , solo la voz del canatante lider vá al centro en un  50% -50% de peso , por supuesto que cada canal tiene su propio parlante o caja acustica para reproducir un ejemplo de un sistema bàsico es el siguiente:





Como veras el amplificador central es un LM 380 duplicado ,uno por canal y por supuesto dos parlantes , tienen dos entradas separadas ,una para el canal izq y la otra para la derecha , con una masa comun.
Para concectar el plug de entrada al amplificador y el macho de donde vendra la fuente te envio un esuqma:


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 5, 2008)

Como creo no aparece el amplificador estereo con LM 380 lo envio como archivo adjunto


----------



## darkpipe (Oct 5, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tu profesor ha querido decir es que construyas dos amplificador iguales y los unas alimentandolos por una fuente comun y una masa comun , como sabemos el termino estereo implica tener dos canales separados , uno para el canal izquierdo y el otro para el canal derecho , ambos reciben distintas entradas en una reproducciòn estereo , en la grabaciòn el ingeniero de sonido de "panear" es decir un peso distinto a cada instrumento tal como se sentiria en un concierto real , ambos canales remarcan algunos instrumentos y minimizan otros , solo la voz del canatante lider vá al centro en un  50% -50% de peso , por supuesto que cada canal tiene su propio parlante o caja acustica para reproducir un ejemplo de un sistema bàsico



Aqui me surge otra duda como hago para manejar el volumen en el amplificador globalmente y no por canal?


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 5, 2008)

No se puede hacer de una señal monofónica una estereo. No hay forma, pues falta la doble fuente de señales que provee el soporte de la múica, disco, casette, CD ó señal de radio. No se puede
Lo que se hacía en los albores de los tocadiscos ó combinados estereo, para convertir nustro monocanal vergonzante, era poner dos parlantes en paralelo (ojo que las impedancias en paralelo no quemen el amplificador), y filtrar levemente los agudos en uno y los graves en el otro.
Eso daba lo que se llama "sensación, estereo", que desde el punto de vista que lo mires es una mentira piadosa.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola.
El volumen lo controlas con un potenciómetro doble (dos potenciómetro unido que con un mismo eje de control).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2008)

Pero que pregunta! mono=1 canal, estereo = 2 canales.... si tenes un amplificador mono y necesitas estereo hace dos iguales y listo! 
El volumen si queres unis las dos entradas de tus amplificador y usas un pote comun... me hace enojar tu profesor! no te lo explicó?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2008)

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> si pero sale de menor calidad (antes del amplificador)usa un mc1310p



Mmmmmmmmmmm.....5mentarios. Que cosa sale de menor calidad? si usas una sola señal para alimentar dos amplificadores?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2008)

Te explico:

1) si usas 1 sola señal de audio para alimentar mas de 1 etapa de poder, la impedancia de la misma se ve afectada por todas las entradas de las etapas, y por ende pierde calidad.
2) si usas preamplificador operacionales y dividis y amplificas las señales, y despues de los pre's las mandas a sus respectivas etapas tenes buena potencia y buena calidad.
3) sonido stereo = potenciómetro stereo. Para volumen potes logaritmicos, para tonos potes lineal.
4) para tener una etapa stereo con armar 2 etapas separadas o juntas, funciona igual, pero eso no significa que tengas sonido stereo.

tenes una señal mono amplificada 2 veces por separado.

si tenes 1 señal mono, no podes hacer 1 stereo.

si tenes 1 señal stereo, podes mezclar y obtener 1 señal mono.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahí una respuesta concreta
Si la señal es MONOAURAL, no se puede obtener una ESATEREO, por más amplificador ni varitas mágicas que les pongan.
Lo único que va a lograr, es dos salidas de la misma señal.


----------



## darkpipe (Oct 7, 2008)

Pero aclaro la señal es estereo la que entra solo quiero saber como unirlos para que quede uno solo reproduciendo señal estereo.

Y como hacer para que un solo potenciometro maneje los dos canales


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 7, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) si usas 1 sola señal de audio para alimentar mas de 1 etapa de poder, la impedancia de la misma se ve afectada por todas las entradas de las etapas, y por ende pierde calidad.



Si, coincido con vos, pero en este caso es 1 señal para 2 entradas... es imperceptible la diferencia


----------



## maton00 (Oct 7, 2008)

ah perdon pense que habia puesto que si una señal mono se puede hacer estereo desde antes del pre amplificador o lo que sea


----------



## p a b l o (Abr 19, 2010)

disculpen pero queria saber como puedo volver un amplificador monofonico a estereo. como se conectan sus entradas, salidas y su alimentacion.
tambien queria preguntarles que hise un amplificador pero cuando le bajo el volumen se escucha como distorcionado; entonces me toca escucharlo mas o menos a un volumen medio. alguien me podria decir cual es la causa de esto.
el amplificador es de  40w con dos tip41 y dos tip42


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2010)

No se puede hacer lo que quieres.
Al tener el sonido estéreo 2 canales de audio, no se puede reproducir en un solo amplificador mono. Se necesitan 2 amplificadores para mantener completa la imagen de estereofonía.

Saludos


----------



## A.V. (Abr 20, 2010)

p a b l o dijo:


> tambien queria preguntarles que hise un amplificador pero cuando le bajo el volumen se escucha como distorcionado; entonces me toca escucharlo mas o menos a un volumen medio. alguien me podria decir cual es la causa de esto.
> el amplificador es de  40w con dos tip41 y dos tip42



Podría ser distorsión de cruce (o muchas otras cosas) pero sería buenísimo ver el circuito del amplificador y saber además como lo estás alimentando (características de la fuente).
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola.

De poder, se puede probar (lo digo es teórico).

Usas 2 preamplificadores (uno por canal) y los multiplexas (conecta el preamplificador por lapso de tiempo pequeño de modo alternado) al amplificador de potencia.

Puedes publicar tu circuito para ver que puede producir el ruido.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## p a b l o (Abr 21, 2010)

lo que me quieres decir es que para volver este amplificador monofonico a estereo tendria que hacer dos iguales?.
pues lo que e entendido hasta ahora es algo haci. mira la imagen en word de los archivos adjuntos.

pero ademas tengo otras dudas,como va conectada la alimentacion a los dos amplificadores, y en caso de hacer un amplificador estereo para cuatro parlantes como irian conectadas sus entradas y su alimentacion.


----------

